
Off the 3-D Printer, Practice Parts for the Surgeon - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/27/science/off-the-3-d-printer-practice-parts-for-the-surgeon.html?_r=0
======
thisjepisje
Practice parts for the surgeon off the 3-D printer.

